# Formating MP3 player



## yagnik (May 7, 2008)

I have bought a Chines MP3 player 1GB, with FM Radio, Voice recorder, Picture , E Books etc. It came with 2 songs recorded. I have transferred some songs but all of them could not play, so I deleted them. I have formated player through my computer in FAT mode. But now i can not transfer more then 3 songs. Even after formating the disk space shown as 995 MB but 3 or 4 songs saved before formating remains even after formating. How to remove all the songs and save new songs up to 900 MB capacity.

I need help in solving the problem.

Thanks to anybody coming forward to help.

Jay


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If there's a format option in the player itself, try that first. 

If not, try formatting with FAT32 instead of FAT.


----------



## yagnik (May 7, 2008)

Thank you stantley,

I have tried with FAT32 also, but things remain same. There is no format option in player.

Jay


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What's the exact make and model of the player?

When I google Chines MP3 player all I come up with is Chinese mp3 players.


----------



## likuidfire (Dec 17, 2006)

Try this:

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

Sometimes windows own formatting doesn't quite do the work!


----------



## yagnik (May 7, 2008)

Hi Stantley,

I am giving following information as per "chipGenius"

Device Name: +[F:]+USB Mass Storage Device(General Flash Disk Drive USB Device)

PnP Device ID: VID = 0603 PID = B5D3
Serial Number: 4710054801529
Revision: 2.05

Device Type: Standard USB device - USB2.0 Full-Speed (USB1.1)

Chip Vendor: SinoWealth
Chip Part-Number: SH86270

Product Vendor: (N/A)
Product Model: (N/A)

Tools on Web: (N/A)

Upon checking property of F: drive it shoes capacity of 955MB and file system= RAW

In Diskmanagment the drive shows 955MB & healthy. Unable to format there also. After checking the disck and run format up to 100% the message unable to complete format comes.

Unable to format through DOS prompt "CMD" it says file system is RAW use Fs switch to change the file system. That I do'nt know how to use Fs swich to change the file system to FAT.

I have tried h2testw_1.4 it cannot detect the drive.

Have tried udTools1.04.6_20081010 but this also failed to detect the drive.

Jay


----------



## yagnik (May 7, 2008)

Further to my last post I have been able to search a flash utility:

SH86270shao-lu-gong-ju-V0-83-rar

I have downloaded this from:
http://www.onfirmware.com/plus/download.php?open=0&aid=107&cid=3

http://www.onfirmware.com/plus/down...mlrAvU0g4NjI3MOeDp+W9leW3peWFt1YwLjgzLnJhcg==

I have downloaded the firmware & installed the same. Bur after starting the programm MP3_Firmware_Tools_V0.83 I get this message

No
No File E:\MP3×ÊÁÏ\T8\SH86270_XZJ_V3.22_NoFM_AtuoNo\SH86270_XZJ_V3.22_NoFM_AtuoNo.XXX

I have tried to click update but nothing happens.

Jay


----------

